# Vaccines, Boosters, & Titer Information



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Just wanted to share some of my favorite references regarding vaccinations. One thing I think that's important to note is that even though some of these were printed as early as 05, vets are STILL not acknowledging this information. =(

Still vaccinating your pet every year? - Health - Pet health - Creature Comforts | NBC News

Vaccines 'are making our dogs sick as vets cash in' | Mail Online

Over-Vaccination - Dog Owners Beware - Whole Dog Journal Article


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks Kat! This is soooo important! Do you mind if I add a link as well?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Good reads!x


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Awesome reads!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks guys! =D Feel free to, Zorana! If anyone has any relative articles they want to share, too; please go ahead! =D


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

I just went to the website and there are like 10 articles right on the main page so instead of copy/pasting them all as links, here is the website! The articles talk about titers, unnecessary vaccines, vaccine reactions, ect. 

Dogs4dogs.com


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

was wondering do all vets do titer testing lol


----------



## kellyb (Aug 26, 2012)

Thank you so much for posting this. I am always worried about vaccinations. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks for posting this! Chloe is getting close to a year old, so I know I'm going to be faced with her yearly vet visit soon. Should I get titers done or just get the regular check up and blood work?


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks Zorana!! I bookmarked the page too!! And Velma, most veterinarians will do a titer if you request one. The thing is, since many are still pushing for annual vaccines, they don't exactly advertise them so you have to make a point to ask! All the vet really needs to do is draw the blood and send it to whatever lab they use; so whether or not they do it depends on if the lab they use offers it (which most do!.) =)


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

ljwilson said:


> Thanks for posting this! Chloe is getting close to a year old, so I know I'm going to be faced with her yearly vet visit soon. Should I get titers done or just get the regular check up and blood work?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Hello!! If Chloe already had her distemper and rabies done any time after she was 6 months old, I would just go ahead and titer. If she was just a pup/under 6 months when she had them, I would go ahead and get the vaccines done; then each following year make sure to titer like a month or so early so that you don't have to worry about registration problems. =)


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Kat, don't know if you posted this link, but it is awesome! Wanted to add it here if you didn't already have it in your list ....

http://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.co...da78c7f3a46cc246044ff11532571f17db4ceddffb6fa


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks kat! I'll have to look and see how old she was when she got them. That helps a lot though!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

